# Family Driver in Dubai?



## npb (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello 

We are moving to Dubai from the UK shortly and will need a family driver. We lived in Qatar before and are fully aware of a potential headache of hiring a male live in driver (as well as finding someone who can drive in accordance with road rules!). So the questions are:

- Does anyone have any experience of hiring domestic married live in couple (maid plus a decent English speaking driver) and/or can recommend a good agency that could help with this task? Maid experience is less relevant because I will be bringing my British nanny with me to look after the kids, it is the quality of the driver that is really important.

- In case our married couple option won't work, is it possible to find and sponsor a live out driver?

Our aim is not to save cost (we always pay domestic helpers above local market rate which we find unacceptably low and inhumane), but find a very experienced English speaking driver that holds UEA license and knows the roads and whom we can trust to drive our kids around the country where not everyone respects road rules. Agency costs is not an issue if an agency can sort out all formalities. 

Many thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can "Rent" a driver and Lexus on a 24/7 (there will be two of them) for around 5k per month. Live out and turn up where and when you want. No visas or sponsorship from you either. My mate had one or 3 months when he first moved here, i'll ask him who he used but he's in Aus for a few more days.

That wasn't hugely helpful was it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Are you sure that you will be able to sponsor your British nanny in the UAE?
As far as i know - that is not possible.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why does the driver have to be male ?

if the RTA can have pink ladies taxies, then I am sure you can find a decent lady driver.

As Steve says, a nanny job cannot be done by a Brit. There are several posts on the subject in the forum somewhere.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I thought it was maids that could only be from certain places, notchild care workers, and I'm sure if they all trooped into DNRD they'd get a stamp off the nice man at the end of the row... ;-)


----------



## npb (Feb 5, 2015)

Many thanks for all replies all of which are helpful. British nanny (who really is a governess) is not an issue, she would be employed as my "executive assistant" in the same way my firm employs all secretaries/office managers etc and I think a suggestion of a domestic help visa would lead to her immediate resignation. They would not do the same for my driver unfortunately...Female driver sounds like an excellent idea though so I will give it a go!


----------

